# Feedly issue with Canon Rumors?



## Streetwise (May 3, 2019)

Anyone else who uses Feedly having this issue? It started on April 10th but only with Canon Rumors...


----------



## R1-7D (May 4, 2019)

I’m using HeartFeed on my iPad Pro and iPhone XS Max with no Canon Rumors RSS issues.


----------

